# Como balancear señal de audio?



## juanjosm (May 15, 2012)

Buenas gente, he armado un amplificador para un bajo, y necesitaba saber como balancear la señal de salida del pre, para mandarla a consola. Gracias.

Saludos.-


----------



## DJ T3 (May 15, 2012)

¿Control de volumen o balance (estereo)?

Me imagino que es el control de volumen:

Pon un potenciómetro en la salida del pre, la patita Nº 1, al negativo (masa), el Nº 2, a la salida para la consola, y el Nº 3 a la salida del pre.

Saludos, y usa el buscador, y lee las normas....


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 15, 2012)

DJ T3 dijo:


> ¿Control de volumen o balance (estereo)?
> 
> Me imagino que es el control de volumen:
> 
> ...






buehh. como nadie contestó algo coherente... lo podes hacer de dos maneras, con un transformador de señal de audio, o con operacionales... decime cual te interesa mas y te mando un esquema....


----------



## juanjosm (May 15, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> buehh. como nadie contestó algo coherente... lo podes hacer de dos maneras, con un transformador de señal de audio, o con operacionales... decime cual te interesa mas y te mando un esquema....




Claro a balancear la salida me referia, no se cuales son los pro y las contras de hacerlo con un trafo o con un opreacional, te agradeceria si me podrias mandar un esquema.

Saludos.-


----------



## Fogonazo (May 15, 2012)

Transformador: Caro y difícil de conseguir, si no es de marca puede ser de dudosa linealidad.
Operacionales: Se consiguen hasta en farmacias y no representan un gran costo no presentan problemas de linealidad en el rango de frecuencias de audio.

Para mirar: http://sound.whsites.net/project14.htm


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 18, 2012)

juanjosm, me parece que con el link que posteó el amigo fogonazo debería tener que bastar no?


----------

